# Laser Engraving a Pen



## ssgmeader (Apr 28, 2013)

I know some guys on here also do laser engraving. I was curious as I need to have a pen engraved. Should the engraving be done prior to the CA finish or do you finish it first then have it engraved?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2013)

Finish it first then engrave it... Looking forward to seeing the pen.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 29, 2013)

Keller's right. Apply finish to any wooden part before having it engraved.


----------



## Jason (Apr 29, 2013)

laser engraving a pen after the CA finish on it doesn't sound right to me.

Jason


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 29, 2013)

The finish is to seal the wood so the soot from the laser does not stain, I seal with lacquer, laser then clean and apply finish coat.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> I know some guys on here also do laser engraving. I was curious as I need to have a pen engraved. Should the engraving be done prior to the CA finish or do you finish it first then have it engraved?



Dane engraves, and I know first hand that he does first class work.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 29, 2013)

Great info guys I appreciate the heads up. I just wasn't sure if the laser would melt or wreck the CA finish.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 29, 2013)

I've never engraved over a CA finish. I'm betting it will melt it but only where the laser hits. It's so fast that it will cool before any damage can be done. I'll test it tomorrow and give a report.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 29, 2013)

I've had a dozen or more CA finished pens laser engraved. They come out very nice. Depending on what the pen's material is it may or may not show up well so a fill may be required.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 3, 2013)

I can testify to putting the finish on first. I had one done before the finish and the soot did stain the cherry wood. A second one with the finish on turned out much better.

Graybeard


----------



## ssgmeader (Jun 3, 2013)

Dane, So out of curiosity because I could not find someone local to do it for me what would the charge be to send one to you for engraving


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry man, I just now saw this. It'll depend on what you've got in mind. Send me an email to [email protected] and we can discuss.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 4, 2013)

pm sent


----------

